# For The Phans, I bring Phantom Of The Opera Radio Shows!



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I only know of three Phantom radio shows. 


The CBS Mystery Theater Adaptation. http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/3/17/896747/CBS Mystery Theater - The Phantom Of The Opera.mp3 


The Lux Radio Theater Version, basically the 1943 version with Basil Rathbone instead of Claude Rains. http://www.themonsterclub.com/lux430... Opera.mp3 

and there is also a german version by a group called Gruselkabbinet. Which stars mostly the people who dub for American actors in German, the voice of "Das Phantom" is especially good. here is the site. 

http://www.titania-medien.de/gruselkabinett_4.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Excellent finds, all! Thanks so much for supplying the links! Ah, have some listening to do soon!!!!


Mike C.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good ones. Thanks.


----------

